
Some Facebook users are randomly getting logged out - tosh
https://qz.com/india/1405866/some-facebook-users-are-randomly-getting-logged-out/
======
tosh
twitter search:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=facebook%20logged%20out&src=typ...](https://twitter.com/search?q=facebook%20logged%20out&src=typd)

------
sgt
Some of those users will probably never log in again. Time to quit FB, folks.

